# Sometimes everything just works out



## stinger haut (Jun 16, 2007)

I love to collect the large Pittburgh porters.
 This one came out of privy in Pittsburgh and was really in bad shape as far as condition. I couldn't even tell if it had any cracks or if the embossing was intact.
 Well, sometimes the bottle Gods shine a light on what your working on and it just comes out very nice. This one is a beautiful deep aqua (almost a teal), embossing all intact, plenty of iron left and not one scratch, pit or really anything but a very nice whittled example of an early Buffum's large porter.
 Its now on my top shelf. Thanks to the bottle Gods.
 Stinger


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 16, 2007)

Great bottle! Glad to see ya back stinger! Havent posted in a while. Youll have to show off some more of your new additions!


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Tony,
 Thanks for the welcome back.
 I had some surgery last winter and I am now just getting back to normal.
 My wife and I haven't got too many new bottles, however I am now just working on our own bottles. We have a lot to work on.
 I am working mainly on my food bottles at the moment. They aren't very interesting, so posting them might be yawners for most people.
 Stinger


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 17, 2007)

Glad to have ya back and to hear the surgery all went well. I love your glass and the pictures you take. they both always look great!


----------



## craigc90 (Jun 17, 2007)

Stinger you must have a very good connection for all those great Pittsburgh bottles. Keep them coming.


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Craig, 
 Nice to hear from you again.
 Thank you for the compilment on the bottle and yes I am very fortunate to have such a good friend in Pittsburgh.
 Your email reminded me that I recently worked on an aqua A. Nickolson large porter. It turned out well, after giving me some strange soft glass pitting on just the bottom half of the interior of the bottle. The rest was fine.
 I also recently received a large double d Kenneddy and another Nickolson ( a stouter neck than my other two). Both are in pretty good shape.
 Strange thing about the large Nickolson porters, I was told that not too many are dug in the Pittsburgh area these days. One long time digger said that he he hasn't dug that many over the years and he has been digging in the Pittsburgh area for a long time.
 Stinger


----------

